# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Samsung] Δεν γυρίζει ο κάδος σε πλυντήριο ρούχων wf1124xac 12 κιλών

## kostas1956

Γεια σας. Στο πλυντήριο ρούχων samsung που έχω εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια εμφανίζεται το εξής πρόβλημα: μετά από λίγη ώρα λειτουργίας και ανεξάρτητα από πρόγραμμα ο κάδος προσπαθεί να γυρίσει αλλά σταματά σαν να φρενάρει και μετά από κάποιες προσπάθειες βγάζει μήνυμα λάθους. Στη συνέχεια ακόμα και από την αρχή να βάλεις το πρόγραμμα αρχίζει πάλι τα ίδια. Άλλαξα μοτέρ τον Μάιο αλλά κάνει τα ίδια. Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο; Έχει πρόβλημα πλακέτας; Η πλακέτα του είναι προστατευμένη με σιλικόνη και φαίνεται καθαρή. Έχω εργαλεία επισκευής πλακετών και πιάνουν τα χέρια μου και ίσως θα μπορούσα να το φτιάξω αν κάποιος μου έλεγε τι φταίει! Έχω επιδιορθώσει πολλές πλακέτες και συσκευές κατά καιρούς με επιτυχία. Μήπως δεν φτιάχνεται η βλάβη και παλεύω τσάμπα; Πάντως είναι κρίμα να πεταχθεί πλυντήριο 2,5 ετών. Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## akis2637

Τον/τους πυκνωτή/ες του μοτέρ τον έλεγξες;

----------


## kostas1956

> Τον/τους πυκνωτή/ες του μοτέρ τον έλεγξες;


Είναι digital inverter και νομίζω ότι δεν έχει πυκνωτή χωρίς όμως να είμαι σίγουρος. Πάντως όταν αλλάχθηκε το μοτέρ δεν θυμάμαι να είδα πυκνωτή.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Άλλαξα μοτέρ τον Μάιο αλλά κάνει τα ίδια.


Εννοείς ότι από τον Μάιο μέχρι σήμερα δούλεψε καλά (με το μοτέρ που άλλαξες ) αλλά το παλιό μοτέρ έχεις διαπιστώσει τι έχει πάθει? (και σε πόσο διάστημα χάλασε το 1ο μοτέρ?)

----------


## kostas1956

> Εννοείς ότι από τον Μάιο μέχρι σήμερα δούλεψε καλά (με το μοτέρ που άλλαξες ) αλλά το παλιό μοτέρ έχεις διαπιστώσει τι έχει πάθει? (και σε πόσο διάστημα χάλασε το 1ο μοτέρ?)


Η βλάβη εμφανίστηκε σε 1,5 χρόνο από την αγορά του πλυντηρίου με το παλιό μοτέρ. Επειδή συνέβαινε σπάνια δεν έδωσα σημασία. Στα 2,5 χρόνια όμως επιδεινώθηκε πολύ η κατάσταση και ήρθε η εταιρεία και άλλαξε μοτέρ χωρίς και αυτοί να είναι σίγουροι ότι είναι το μοτέρ. Το παλιό μοτέρ η εταιρεία είπε ότι δεν φαίνεται να έχει βλάβη και το πήρε πίσω. Και με το καινούργιο μοτέρ όμως εμφάνισε αμέσως την βλάβη. Σημειώνω ότι η βλάβη και με το παλιό και με το νέο μοτέρ γινόταν μόνο στον κύκλο πλυσίματος αλλά τώρα εμφανίζεται και στο ξέπλυμα ή στο spin.

----------


## f_chronis

> Η βλάβη εμφανίστηκε σε 1,5 χρόνο από την αγορά του πλυντηρίου με το παλιό μοτέρ. Επειδή συνέβαινε σπάνια δεν έδωσα σημασία. Στα 2,5 χρόνια όμως επιδεινώθηκε πολύ η κατάσταση και ήρθε η εταιρεία και άλλαξε μοτέρ χωρίς και αυτοί να είναι σίγουροι ότι είναι το μοτέρ. Το παλιό μοτέρ η εταιρεία είπε ότι δεν φαίνεται να έχει βλάβη και το πήρε πίσω. Και με το καινούργιο μοτέρ όμως εμφάνισε αμέσως την βλάβη. Σημειώνω ότι η βλάβη και με το παλιό και με το νέο μοτέρ γινόταν μόνο στον κύκλο πλυσίματος αλλά τώρα εμφανίζεται και στο ξέπλυμα ή στο spin.


To πλυντήριο φαντάζομαι ότι είναι εκτός εγγύησης για να ασχολείσαι . Πολλές εταιρίες όμως δίνουν εγγύηση επισκευής κάνα εξάμηνο. Πόσο καιρό έγινε η επισκευή; Επειδή είναι πιθανό να έχεις θέμα με την πλακέτα και επειδή δεν είναι εύκολη βλάβη, δεν το ψάχνεις έτσι; Αν υπάρχει εγγύηση επισκευής δεν πρέπει να πληρώσεις απολύτως τίποτα αφού εμφανίστηκε η ίδια βλάβη

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σύμφωνος με τον από πάνω , δοκίμασες να κάνεις ένα τεστ με λιγότερο φορτίο? ή όσο προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής? πάλι τα ίδια έχουμε? δες αν θα σου ξαναβγάλει το σφάλμα.

----------


## kostas1956

> Σύμφωνος με τον από πάνω , δοκίμασες να κάνεις ένα τεστ με λιγότερο φορτίο? ή όσο προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής? πάλι τα ίδια έχουμε? δες αν θα σου ξαναβγάλει το σφάλμα.


Έχω κάνει τα πάντα! Μείωση φορτίου, είδος και ζύγισμα ρούχων κλπ. Το πρόβλημα πάντα εμφανίζεται. Η εγγύηση καλύπτει αλλαγή μοτέρ και όχι αλλαγή πλακέτας, που είναι ασύμφορη άμα την πληρώσεις (180 Ε μόνο για πλακέτα), γιαυτό και μου έκαναν αλλαγή μοτέρ. Εξάλλου ακόμα και να αλλάξεις την πλακέτα δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι η καινούργια δεν θα εμφανίσει το ίδιο πρόβλημα μιά που είδα από blogs στο εξωτερικό ότι αυτή η βλάβη εμφανίζεται συχνά σε αυτό το μοντέλο κάτι που μου λέει ότι είναι κατασκευαστικό λάθος. Χθές προσπάθησα να διορθώσω την πλακέτα, που είναι σφραγισμένη και κολλημένη σε πλαστικό κουτί με σιλικόνη μάλλον, γεγονός που με δυσκόλεψε αρκετά. Έξυσα προσεκτικά μέρος της πλακέτας από την σιλικόνη (επώδυνη διαδικασία!). Μετά την τοποθέτησα στην θέση της χωρίς να βάλω το αποπάνω καπάκι γιατί έχω υποψιαστεί ότι είναι θέμα υπερθέρμανσης της πλακέτας. Έκανα 2 φουλ πλύσεις με ecobubble, βαμβακερά και κανονικό φορτίο και το πλυντήριο τελείωσε χωρίς πρόβλημα! Όταν όμως έβαλα το καπάκι πάλι εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα. Από παλιά έχω διαπιστώσει ότι το καπάκι του πλυντηρίου λόγω της πλακέτας ζεσταίνεται αρκετά. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το μοτέρ. Θα το παρακολουθήσω και σε άλλες πλύσεις. Αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία από αυτά ας μου γράψει.

----------


## ipso

Βάλε της ένα ανεμιστήρακι τότε. Όπως των υπολογιστών αλλά 230V

----------


## kostas1956

> Βάλε της ένα ανεμιστήρακι τότε. Όπως των υπολογιστών αλλά 230V


Πιό απλό μου φαίνεται να βγάλω το πλαστικό καπάκι της πλακέτας (όχι βέβαια του πλυντηρίου) γιατί δεν βλέπω να χρειάζεται κάπου αλλά θα το παρακολουθήσω να δω αν λειτουργεί.

----------


## kostas1956

> Πιό απλό μου φαίνεται να βγάλω το πλαστικό καπάκι της πλακέτας (όχι βέβαια του πλυντηρίου) γιατί δεν βλέπω να χρειάζεται κάπου αλλά θα το παρακολουθήσω να δω αν λειτουργεί.


Θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσει κάποιος αν γνωρίζει πως μπορώ να βγάλω την πλακέτα, που είναι εγκιβωτισμένη με σιλικόνη και συνεπώς κολλημένη από την κάτω μεριά της στο σκληρό πλαστικό περίβλημα της ούτως ώστε να μπορώ να αλλάξω ορισμένους πυκνωτές και να διορθώσω έτσι το πρόβλημα υπερθέρμανσης.

----------


## sotron1

> Θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσει κάποιος αν γνωρίζει πως μπορώ να βγάλω την πλακέτα, που είναι εγκιβωτισμένη με σιλικόνη και συνεπώς κολλημένη από την κάτω μεριά της στο σκληρό πλαστικό περίβλημα της ούτως ώστε να μπορώ να αλλάξω ορισμένους πυκνωτές και να διορθώσω έτσι το πρόβλημα υπερθέρμανσης.


Με σκάψιμο, πολύ υπομονή και προσοχή μην την χαλάσεις.

----------


## kostas1956

> Με σκάψιμο, πολύ υπομονή και προσοχή μην την χαλάσεις.


Ναι από την πάνω ελεύθερη πλευρά, είναι σχετικά εύκολο, αλλά πως θα σκάψεις/ξεκολλήσεις την κάτω πλευρά, που έχει κολλήσει με την σιλικόνη στο πλαστικό περίβλημα και δεν μπορείς να σκάψεις; Γιατί από την κάτω μεριά μόνο μπορείς να ενώσεις τον καινούργιο πυκνωτή με τις υπάρχουσες γραμμές και να αφαιρέσεις τον παλιό. Υπόψη ότι ο παλιός όταν υπερθερμαίνεται σταματάει την ροή του ρεύματος, όπως διαπίστωσα, και έχει υπερβεί την διάρκεια ζωής του (περίπου 1000 h). Επίσης αυτός δίνει ρεύμα στον κινητήρα. Στην αρχή αρχίζει και τρεμοπαίζει η τάση (γιαυτό και ο κάδος προσπαθεί να γυρίσει) και μετά σταματάει εντελώς.

----------


## picdev

μία τεχνική για να βγάλεις ρητίνες είναι να χρισημοποίησεις ισχυρό διαλυτικό remover χρωμάτων , δεν ξέρω όμως τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει σε διάφορα εξαρτήματα.
Ειδα μερικές φωτό της  πλακέτα στο ιντερνετ απο ξένο φορουμ,
εκεί κάποιος έχει κόψει το πλαστικό με τροχάκι ντρέμελ, στη κάτω μεριά δεν έχει σιλικόνη, στη πάνω μεριά μπορείς να χαράξεις τη σιλικόνη γύρω απο το πυκνωτή για να φτιαχτεί

----------


## kostas1956

> μία τεχνική για να βγάλεις ρητίνες είναι να χρισημοποίησεις ισχυρό διαλυτικό remover χρωμάτων , δεν ξέρω όμως τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει σε διάφορα εξαρτήματα.
> Ειδα μερικές φωτό της  πλακέτα στο ιντερνετ απο ξένο φορουμ,
> εκεί κάποιος έχει κόψει το πλαστικό με τροχάκι ντρέμελ, στη κάτω μεριά δεν έχει σιλικόνη, στη πάνω μεριά μπορείς να χαράξεις τη σιλικόνη γύρω απο το πυκνωτή για να φτιαχτεί


Δυστυχώς είναι κολλημένη και από κάτω με σιλικόνη και ψάχνω τρόπο να την ανοίξω. Έκοψα ένα κομμάτι πλαστικό από κάτω και άλλαξα 3 πυκνωτές αλλά δεν ήταν εκεί το πρόβλημα. Μάλλον είναι στον πυκνωτή που δίνει ρεύμα σε αυτούς αλλά τώρα το κύριο πρόβλημα μου είναι να ανοίξω από κάτω την πλακέτα. Ρώτησα κάποιους αλλά οι απαντήσεις, που μου έδωσαν δεν εφαρμόστηκαν επιτυχώς. Οπότε είμαι διαθέσιμος για πιθανές ιδέες.

----------


## kostas1956

Αν και δεν πήρα απαντήσεις για το πρόβλημα με το κόψιμο πιστεύω ότι  μπορώ να το τακτοποιήσω. Η αντικατάσταση όμως των τριών πυκνωτών του  μοτέρ  δεν έλυσε το πρόβλημα. Από παρατηρήσεις που έκανα προέκυψαν τα  εξής: Όταν πατάμε το power δείχνει λίγο ρεύμα στα τρία καλώδια του μοτέρ  μετά όταν πατάμε start για να αρχίσει η περιστροφή του κάδου η ένταση  του ρεύματος στα καλώδια του μοτέρ ανεβαίνει, ο άξονας του μοτέρ γυρίζει  λίγο αλλά σταματάει γιατί διακόπτεται η ροή του ρεύματος. Δεν γνωρίζω  την αιτία διακοπής του ρεύματος. Πιθανολογώ ότι μπορεί να φταίει κάποιο  εξάρτημα της πλακέτας αλλά θα εκτιμούσα κάποια βοήθεια από κάποιον που  ξέρει περισσότερα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kostas1956

Ξέχασα να διευκρινίσω τα εξής: οι πυκνωτές που άλλαξα ήταν στην πλακέτα. Επίσης τις προηγούμενες φορές, με τους παλιούς πυκνωτές, όταν σταματούσε το ρεύμα, εάν έβαζα το δοκιμαστικό πάνω στο καπάκι του ενός μόνο πυκνωτή η βλάβη αποκαθίστατο και η ροή του ρεύματος και το μοτέρ λειτουργούσε κανονικά.

----------


## stefos1

γιατι δεν ανεβάζεις καμία φωτογραφία να δούμε και εμείς αυτο που βλέπεις εσυ

----------


## kostas1956

> γιατι δεν ανεβάζεις καμία φωτογραφία να δούμε και εμείς αυτο που βλέπεις εσυ


Φυσικά! Αυτή είναι η φωτογραφία της πλακέτας.WP_20150926_10_22_05_Pro.jpg

----------


## stefos1

η πλακέτα βγαίνει απο το άσπρο πλαστικό . Αν ναι μια φωτογραφία απο πίσω να δούμε τις κολλήσεις , αν όχι τότε προσπάθησε να το κόψεις περιμετρικά το πλαστικό. σημειωσαι ποιους πυκνωτές άλλαξες και ποιον ακουμπούσες και λειτουργούσε .
για δες και εδω http://www.plcforum.it/f/topic/17949...blocca/?page=4 απο τι βλέπω δεν είσαι και ο μόνος !!

----------


## kostas1956

Η πλακέτα είναι κολλημένη στο πλαστικό με σιλικόνη αρκετά ισχυρή.Όσον αφορά την φωτογραφία της πλακέτας είναι ακριβώς ίδια με του ιταλικού site, που αναφέρεις, και μπορεί κάποιος να δει λεπτομέρειες από πίσω από εκεί, συνεπώς δεν χρειάζεται να την κόψω όλη περιμετρικά γιατί θέλω να κόψω μόνο όπου επισκευάσω, για να ακουμπάει η πλακέτα μετά. Οι 3 πυκνωτές, που άλλαξα, είναι οι τρεις, που φαίνονται δίπλα στο ολοκληρωμένο μαύρο με τα 10 πτερύγια (φαίνεται και το σκάψιμο στην σιλικόνη), δηλαδή οι CE3, CE6 και CE13.Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω ιταλικά και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γράφει στο ιταλικό site.

----------


## stefos1

κανε μια μετάφραση στο google https://translate.google.gr/?hl=el&tab=wT αυτός εντελή την άλλαξε γιατί δεν μπορούσε να την επισκευάσει.  Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόβλημα θα λυνόταν αν μπορούσες να δεις ποια είναι τα ολοκληρωμένα και αν υπάρχουν να τα αλλάξεις και αφού λες οτι δεν γυρνάει το μοτέρ δες ποια φύσα δίνει ρεύμα στο μοτέρ απο την πλακέτα  υποθετικά εκεί θα είναι το πρόβλημα. δεν θεωρώ οτι φταίνε οι πυκνωτές

----------


## kostas1956

Χθες, κατάφερα να δουλέψει αφού καθάρισα μερικές γραμμές από τη σιλικόνη, καθώς επίσης τα "ποδαράκια" ενός ολοκληρωμένου IC6. Στο τέλος όμως ακριβώς όταν σταμάτησε το  στύψιμο έσκασε ο πυκνωτής (10 μF, 500V ). Σήμερα το πρωί τον άλλαξα 2 φορές με πυκνωτή των 450V, γιατί δεν υπάρχει πυκνωτής των 500V. Και οι 2 έσκασαν στο στύψιμο.Αν κάποιος υποψιάζεται την αιτία ας μου απαντήσει.

----------


## FILMAN

Ο πυκνωτής αυτός είναι μετά την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης η οποία δέχεται την τάση του δικτύου;

----------


## stefos1

> Ο πυκνωτής αυτός είναι μετά την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης η οποία δέχεται την τάση του δικτύου;


  Ρε φίλιππε πρέπει να πάμε στους Δελφούς !!! δεν γίνετε διαφορετικά ....

----------


## kostas1956

Σας στέλνω φωτο, με βέλος σημειώνω τον πυκνωτή. Σήμερα έβαλα πυκνωτή άλλης μάρκας αλλά ο κάδος προσπαθεί αλλά δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της σιλικόνης το έβγαλα από το κάτω μέρος μόνο. Διερωτώμαι παίζει κανένα ρόλο στην λειτουργία η έλλειψη σιλικόνης; Μπορεί να δημιουργήσει δυσλειτουργία; Τέλος η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης ποιά είναι; γιατί οι γνώσεις μου δεν με βοηθούν σε τέτοιο βαθμό στα ηλεκτρονικά.WP_20150926_10_22_05_Pro_1.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μούσκεψε? γιατί η παραπάνω φωτό αυτό δείχνει τουλάχιστον στα γύρω πλαστικά

----------


## stefos1

> κανε μια μετάφραση στο google https://translate.google.gr/?hl=el&tab=wT αυτός εντελή την άλλαξε γιατί δεν μπορούσε να την επισκευάσει.  Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόβλημα θα λυνόταν αν μπορούσες να δεις ποια είναι τα ολοκληρωμένα και αν υπάρχουν να τα αλλάξεις και αφού λες οτι δεν γυρνάει το μοτέρ δες ποια φύσα δίνει ρεύμα στο μοτέρ απο την πλακέτα  υποθετικά εκεί θα είναι το πρόβλημα. δεν θεωρώ οτι φταίνε οι πυκνωτές





> Σας στέλνω φωτο, με βέλος σημειώνω τον πυκνωτή. Σήμερα έβαλα πυκνωτή άλλης μάρκας αλλά ο κάδος προσπαθεί αλλά δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της σιλικόνης το έβγαλα από το κάτω μέρος μόνο. Διερωτώμαι παίζει κανένα ρόλο στην λειτουργία η έλλειψη σιλικόνης; Μπορεί να δημιουργήσει δυσλειτουργία; Τέλος η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης ποιά είναι; γιατί οι γνώσεις μου δεν με βοηθούν σε τέτοιο βαθμό στα ηλεκτρονικά.WP_20150926_10_22_05_Pro_1.jpg


το μοτέρ για να λειτουργήσει χρειάζεται *Inverter * *αυτό πρέπει να έχει το πρόβλημα και σε ρωτάω δ*_ες ποια φύσα δίνει ρεύμα στο μοτέρ απο την πλακέτα_ WP_20150926_10_22_05_Pro_1.jpg 

λογικά στον πρώτο κύκλο πρέπει να είναι η τροφοδοσία και στον δεύτερο το τροφοδοτικό,  μάλλον το *Inverter  πρέπει να είναι κάτω από την μεγάλη ψήκτρα.  
όσο για την σιλικόνη που αναφέρεις, δεν είναι σιλικόνη είναι ρητίνη και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν τι βγάλεις το κάνουν οι εταιρίες για να δυσκολεύουν την επισκευή και ταυτόχρονα* αδιαβροχοποιεί το κύκλωμα .

----------


## kostas1956

> Μούσκεψε? γιατί η παραπάνω φωτό αυτό δείχνει τουλάχιστον στα γύρω πλαστικά


Όχι βέβαια! Αυτό που βλέπεις είναι αντανάκλαση από την ρητίνη ή το σκάψιμο σε αυτήν.

----------


## kostas1956

Σε μαύρο κύκλο σημειώνω την φύσα ρεύματος μοτέρ και τους αντίστοιχους  πυκνωτές της φύσας, που έχω αλλάξει. Μετά τους πυκνωτές το ρεύμα περνάει  από το μεγάλο μαύρο ολοκληρωμένο με τα πτερύγια. To inverter είναι  τυπωμένο της πλακέτας; Κάτω από την ψήκτρα, αν και έχει ρητίνη, δεν  βλέπω να έχει κάτι. Πάντως παρατήρησα ότι ο νέος πυκνωτής, που έσκασε,  και έχω σημειώσει σε παλιότερη φωτο, όπως και οι 3 του μοτέρ, δεν  δείχνουν να έχουν τα volts που έπαιρνε αυτός που έσκασε. Υπόψη ότι ο  σκασμένος πυκνωτής έσκασε γιατί το πλυντήριο όταν έκλεισε το spin  εμφάνισε μεγάλη αύξηση τάσης στον πυκνωτή. Όλα τα παραπάνω τα είδα από  την φωτοβολία του δοκιμαστικού, που είχα βάλει πάνω στο αλουμίνιο των  πυκνωτών.

----------


## kostas1956

WP_20150926_10_22_05_Pro_2.jpg
Σου στέλνω και την φωτο.

----------


## FILMAN

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στα inverter που ελέγχουν κινητήρες ένα απότομο (ηλεκτρικό) φρενάρισμα του κινητήρα έχει σαν συνέπεια την αντιστροφή της ροής της ενέργειας, από τον κινητήρα προς την πηγή. Επειδή όμως η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης απαγορεύει την ανάποδη ροή του ρεύματος, η ενέργεια από το φρενάρισμα αποθηκεύεται στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης με αποτέλεσμα την υπερβολική αύξηση της τάσης στα άκρα του. Γι αυτό στα μεγάλα inverter που θα χρειαστεί να φρενάρουν κινητήρες υπάρχουν αντιστάσεις ισχύος (αντιστάσεις φρένου) που συνδέονται παράλληλα στους πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης όταν η τάση τους αυξηθεί ώστε η ισχύς του φρεναρίσματος να καταναλωθεί πάνω τους και να μην εκραγούν οι πυκνωτές.

Εσένα φυσικά δεν πρέπει να έχει τέτοια αντίσταση και συνεπώς το λογικό βέβαια θα ήταν και να μην φρενάρει τον κινητήρα αλλά να τον αφήνει να γυρνάει ελεύθερα ωσότου σταματήσει. Εντούτοις αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο τον φρενάρει (πρόβλημα λογισμικού; ) το να εκραγεί ο πυκνωτής είναι θα έλεγα φυσιολογικό. Όμως μιλάς για πυκνωτή 10μF και βλέπω ότι είναι κοντά στο ολοκληρωμένο του τροφοδοτικού, είναι πολύ μικρός για να χρησιμοποιείται για εξομάλυνση στην τροφοδοσία του μοτέρ.

Στο κάτω αριστερό μέρος της πλακέτας φαίνονται δύο πολύ μεγαλύτεροι ηλεκτρολυτικοί και θα περίμενα να είναι αυτοί για αυτή τη δουλειά, είναι και κοντά στο module του inverter. Τί τάση γράφουν πάνω τους, είναι 400 ... 450V; Αν το κύκλωμα δεν έχει δύο ξεχωριστές γέφυρες ανόρθωσης (μια για το παλμοτροφοδοτικό και μια για το inverter) τότε αυτοί οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να είναι παράλληλα ενωμένοι με αυτόν που σκάει. Είναι; Ή έχει κοπεί κάποια γραμμή στην πλακέτα με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν απομονωθεί και να έχει μείνει στο κύκλωμα μόνο ο μικρός, με αποτέλεσμα λόγω της μικρής του χωρητικότητας η ενέργεια από ένα φρενάρισμα να καταλήγει σε τρομακτική αύξηση της τάσης στα άκρα του, η οποία εκτός από το να τον σκάσει μπορεί να οδηγήσει στο κάψιμο τροφοδοτούμενων κυκλωμάτων και συγκεκριμένα του module του inverter και του ολοκληρωμένου του παλμοτροφοδοτικού; Από την άλλη δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον το πλυντήριο απλά δεν θα έσβηνε επιχειρώντας να τροφοδοτήσει το μοτέρ έχοντας έναν τόσο μικρό πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης...

----------


## kostas1956

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στα inverter που ελέγχουν κινητήρες ένα απότομο (ηλεκτρικό) φρενάρισμα του κινητήρα έχει σαν συνέπεια την αντιστροφή της ροής της ενέργειας, από τον κινητήρα προς την πηγή. Επειδή όμως η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης απαγορεύει την ανάποδη ροή του ρεύματος, η ενέργεια από το φρενάρισμα αποθηκεύεται στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης με αποτέλεσμα την υπερβολική αύξηση της τάσης στα άκρα του. Γι αυτό στα μεγάλα inverter που θα χρειαστεί να φρενάρουν κινητήρες υπάρχουν αντιστάσεις ισχύος (αντιστάσεις φρένου) που συνδέονται παράλληλα στους πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης όταν η τάση τους αυξηθεί ώστε η ισχύς του φρεναρίσματος να καταναλωθεί πάνω τους και να μην εκραγούν οι πυκνωτές.
> 
> Εσένα φυσικά δεν πρέπει να έχει τέτοια αντίσταση και συνεπώς το λογικό βέβαια θα ήταν και να μην φρενάρει τον κινητήρα αλλά να τον αφήνει να γυρνάει ελεύθερα ωσότου σταματήσει. Εντούτοις αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο τον φρενάρει (πρόβλημα λογισμικού; ) το να εκραγεί ο πυκνωτής είναι θα έλεγα φυσιολογικό. Όμως μιλάς για πυκνωτή 10μF και βλέπω ότι είναι κοντά στο ολοκληρωμένο του τροφοδοτικού, είναι πολύ μικρός για να χρησιμοποιείται για εξομάλυνση στην τροφοδοσία του μοτέρ.
> 
> Στο κάτω αριστερό μέρος της πλακέτας φαίνονται δύο πολύ μεγαλύτεροι ηλεκτρολυτικοί και θα περίμενα να είναι αυτοί για αυτή τη δουλειά, είναι και κοντά στο module του inverter. Τί τάση γράφουν πάνω τους, είναι 400 ... 450V; Αν το κύκλωμα δεν έχει δύο ξεχωριστές γέφυρες ανόρθωσης (μια για το παλμοτροφοδοτικό και μια για το inverter) τότε αυτοί οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να είναι παράλληλα ενωμένοι με αυτόν που σκάει. Είναι; Ή έχει κοπεί κάποια γραμμή στην πλακέτα με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν απομονωθεί και να έχει μείνει στο κύκλωμα μόνο ο μικρός, με αποτέλεσμα λόγω της μικρής του χωρητικότητας η ενέργεια από ένα φρενάρισμα να καταλήγει σε τρομακτική αύξηση της τάσης στα άκρα του, η οποία εκτός από το να τον σκάσει μπορεί να οδηγήσει στο κάψιμο τροφοδοτούμενων κυκλωμάτων και συγκεκριμένα του module του inverter και του ολοκληρωμένου του παλμοτροφοδοτικού; Από την άλλη δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον το πλυντήριο απλά δεν θα έσβηνε επιχειρώντας να τροφοδοτήσει το μοτέρ έχοντας έναν τόσο μικρό πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης...


Πράγματι ο κινητήρας δεν φρέναρε αλλά σταμάτησε μαλακά να περιστρέφεται.  Το μπαμ έγινε όταν ακριβώς σταμάτησε η τάση. Τα στοιχεία των δύο  χοντρών πυκνωτών είναι: 820 μF και 250 V. Είναι συνδεδεμένοι εν σειρά.  Στην άκρη τους είναι συνδεδεμένος ο κανελί-κεραμιδί πυκνωτής, που είναι  δίπλα στην φύσα του τροφοδοτικού του μοτέρ.  Ο πυκνωτής, που έσκασε  είναι στην αντίθετη θέση από του χοντρούς και δεν φαίνεται να έχει  κάποια σύνδεση μαζί τους.Γραμμή στην πλακέτα δεν φαίνεται να είναι  κομμένη και σε όποιο έλεγχο συνεχείας έκανα με το πολύμετρο δεν φάνηκε  πρόβλημα. Με ανησυχεί πάντως το γεγονός ότι δεν κάνει προσπάθεια ο κάδος  να γυρίσει και ενώ στην αρχή εμφανίζουν τα καλώδια του μοτέρ ρεύμα στην  συνέχεια αν και ανοίγει ο διακόπτης τροφοδοσίας με ρεύμα των 3 πυκνωτών  του μοτέρ, οι ίδιοι δεν εμφανίζουν παραπάνω ρεύμα ούτως ώστε να γυρίσει  ο κάδος ενώ πριν με τον σκασμένο πυκνωτή γινόταν προσπάθεια  περιστροφής, η οποία τονίζω σταματούσε γιατί έβλεπα σαφώς ότι σταματούσε  το ρεύμα. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και αν θέλετε κάτι άλλο μπορώ να  σας το στείλω.

----------


## stefos1

εγώ πιστεύω ότι το inverter μας άφησε χρόνους , αν βγάλεις την μεγάλη ψήκτρα να δούμε ποιο είναι μήπως υπάρχει κάτι στην αγορά αλλιως σε βλεπω για να παίρνεις πλακέτα

----------


## FILMAN

Ποιους πυκνωτές εννοεις λέγοντας "οι 3 πυκνωτές του μοτέρ"; Εφόσον είναι inverter δεν πρέπει να έχει καθόλου πυκνωτές.

----------


## kostas1956

> Ποιους πυκνωτές εννοεις λέγοντας "οι 3 πυκνωτές του μοτέρ"; Εφόσον είναι inverter δεν πρέπει να έχει καθόλου πυκνωτές.


Στην χθεσινή φωτογραφία σημείωσα στην πλακέτα τους 3 πυκνωτές, που δίνουν ρεύμα στο inverter και από εκεί στην φύσα τροφοδοσίας του. Το inverter δεν πρέπει να έχει βλάβη γιατί όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενη απάντηση, όταν ανοίξει ο διακόπτης τροφοδοσίας του μοτέρ (ακούγεται σαν κλικ) τότε το ρεύμα στους 3 πυκνωτές και στην φύσα μηδενίζεται. Δεν μπορώ να βρω από που τροφοδοτούνται οι πυκνωτές, γιατί από εκεί και πέρα το κύκλωμα εμφανίζει (με το πολύμετρο) συνέχεια προς το μοτέρ.

----------


## kostas1956

Σημειώνω επίσης ότι σήμερα μόνωσα την κάτω μεριά του τυπωμένου με σιλικόνη και ο κάδος εμφάνισε κίνηση. Όμως όταν μόνωσα την πάνω μεριά είχα πάλι το ίδιο φαινόμενο του μηδενισμού του ρεύματος.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτοί οι 3 πυκνωτές πρέπει να είναι οι bootstrap για το module (αποθηκεύουν φορτίο για την οδήγηση των high side IGBTs)

----------


## kostas1956

Σήμερα το πρωί έβαλα την μονωμένη με σιλικόνη πλακέτα, αφού είχε στεγνώσει (η σιλικόνη, που έβαλα, είναι η EUROSEAL-μονοσυστατική ελαστοπλαστική αντιμουχλική, σφραγιστική αρμών) και είχε φτιάξει τελείως λαστιχένια επιφάνεια. Το πλυντήριο έβγαλε κανονικά το πρόγραμμα στυψίματος στις 800 στροφές. Μετά όμως, που το φόρτωσα με ρούχα, μετά από 10 λεπτά, μου έβγαλε το γνωστό πρόβλημα με τα φρεναρίσματα και σταματήματα του κάδου και έτσι το σταμάτησα. Μήπως παίζει τίποτα με την σιλικόνη;

----------


## FILMAN

Το θεωρώ απίθανο

----------


## kostas1956

> Αυτοί οι 3 πυκνωτές πρέπει να είναι οι bootstrap για το module (αποθηκεύουν φορτίο για την οδήγηση των high side IGBTs)


Συγνώμη Φίλιππε αλλά οι γνώσεις μου δεν περιλαμβάνουν τα boostrap και τα high side IGBTs και συνεπώς τι πρέπει να κάνω. Γιατί, όπως σου έγραψα σήμερα, ο κάδος λειτούργησε κενός φορτίου αλλά σταμάτησε μετά και ενώ το πρόβλημα του ρεύματος εμφανίστηκε πάλι στους 3 πυκνωτές, όταν σταμάτησε η περιστροφή, δηλαδή οι πυκνωτές έπαιρναν στιγμιαία ρεύμα και μετά το ρεύμα διακοπτόταν.

----------


## kostas1956

Και εγώ αλλά πάντως το πλυντήριο δούλεψε μετά την τοποθέτηση σιλικόνης. Πάντως νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να επικεντρωθούμε στην τροφοδοσία των boostraps. Είμαι διαθέσιμος για οποιαδήποτε δοκιμή μιά που το πλυντήριο έμεινε αμανάτι.

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να δεις αν οι δυο μεγάλοι πυκνωτές των 820μF έχουν τάση περίπου 160V έκαστος στα άκρα τους όταν το πλυντήριο δουλεύει (βάλε το να δουλέψει άδειο);

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και εγώ αλλά πάντως το πλυντήριο δούλεψε μετά την τοποθέτηση σιλικόνης.


Δούλεψε όσο ήταν "κρύο " με το δεύτερο αν το έβαλες σε αρκετά πολύ σύντομο χρόνο μπορεί να παίζει κάτι με υπερθέρμανση . Δοκίμασε π.χ. την επόμενη μέρα να δούμε θα το ξανακάνει στην 1η πλύση?
Αξιοσημείωτο είναι και στο μήνυμα #8 που αναφέρεις ότι όταν αφήσεις ανοικτό το καπάκι ολοκληρώνει κανονικά.

----------


## kostas1956

> Μπορείς να δεις αν οι δυο μεγάλοι πυκνωτές των 820μF έχουν τάση περίπου 160V έκαστος στα άκρα τους όταν το πλυντήριο δουλεύει (βάλε το να δουλέψει άδειο);


Προς το παρόν είναι γεμάτο. Θα μπορούσα ίσως να το κάνω με το πολύμετρο αλλά θα έπρεπε να γυρίσω την πλακέτα ανάποδα (μήπως θα ήταν επικίνδυνο αυτό :Wink: .  Πως θα γίνει αφού οι 2 χοντροί πυκνωτές είναι συνδεδεμένοι εν σειρά; Τα άκρα του πολύμετρου θα μπουν στα άκρα του ενός μόνο πυκνωτή; Παρεμπιπτόντως φαντάζομαι ότι το ρεύμα εκεί είναι συνεχές. Σε πιο πρόγραμμα θα μπει το πλυντήριο; Στο spin;

----------


## FILMAN

Για να μην είναι επικίνδυνο κόλλα 3 καλώδια στα άκρα των πυκνωτών και μέτρα εκεί (με προσοχή πάλι εννοείται!) Τα άκρα του πολυμέτρου θα τα βάζεις στα άκρα ενός πυκνωτή κάθε φορά, και το πολύμετρο θα είναι ρυθμισμένο στα 1000VDC.

----------


## kostas1956

Το άδειασα και το έβαλα στο spin και δουλεύει κανανικά! Συνεπώς τι πρέπει να κάνω; Γιατί με φορτίο πάλι θα σταματήσει μου φαίνεται.

----------


## kostas1956

Στο spin το πρόγραμμα;

----------


## FILMAN

Μέτρα την τάση στους πυκνωτές που σου είπα

----------


## kostas1956

> Μέτρα την τάση στους πυκνωτές που σου είπα


Οταν αρχίζει η λειτουργία δείχνουν ο καθένας 160 V.

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή δεν έχουν ο καθένας 160V συνέχεια;

----------


## kostas1956

> Δηλαδή δεν έχουν ο καθένας 160V συνέχεια;


Το πολύμετρο δείχνει 159-160 V δηλαδή η τάση παίζει λίγο. Όσο καιρό είχα πλάι την πλακέτα δεν δούλευε το spin αλλά το πλυντήριο προσπαθούσε χωρίς να μπορεί να γυρίσει τον κάδο. Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι με τα ρούχα ο κάδος γυρίζει μόνο δεξιόστροφα και φρενάρει δηλαδή μπλοκάρει αριστερόστροφα (ίσως να το έκανε από την αρχή της βλάβης και να μην το είχα παρατηρήσει).

----------


## kostas1956

> Το πολύμετρο δείχνει 159-160 V δηλαδή η τάση παίζει λίγο. Όσο καιρό είχα πλάι την πλακέτα δεν δούλευε το spin αλλά το πλυντήριο προσπαθούσε χωρίς να μπορεί να γυρίσει τον κάδο. Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι με τα ρούχα ο κάδος γυρίζει μόνο δεξιόστροφα και φρενάρει δηλαδή μπλοκάρει αριστερόστροφα (ίσως να το έκανε από την αρχή της βλάβης και να μην το είχα παρατηρήσει).


Και επιπλέον όταν μέτρησα την τάση παρότι είχα βάλει τι πρόγραμμα, ο κάδος δεν περιστρεφόταν.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο...

----------


## kostas1956

> Δούλεψε όσο ήταν "κρύο " με το δεύτερο αν το έβαλες σε αρκετά πολύ σύντομο χρόνο μπορεί να παίζει κάτι με υπερθέρμανση . Δοκίμασε π.χ. την επόμενη μέρα να δούμε θα το ξανακάνει στην 1η πλύση?
> Αξιοσημείωτο είναι και στο μήνυμα #8 που αναφέρεις ότι όταν αφήσεις ανοικτό το καπάκι ολοκληρώνει κανονικά.


Αυτό ήταν παλιά τώρα τις τελευταίες μέρες λειτουργεί με ανοικτό καπάκι και ανοικτό από πάνω το πλυντήριο και πάλι έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## klik

Δεν μετράς και τις τρεις αντιστάσεις κάτω από το inverter μήπως έχει ξεφύγει καμία και παράγινε ευαίσθητο το inverter; Πολύμετρο στη μικρότερη σκάλα αντίστασης. Θα πρέπει να σου δείχνουν ίδια ένδειξη και σχεδόν 0 (θα σου δείχνουν την ίδια ένδειξη με το να ακουμπάς τα καλώδια του πολυμέτρου μεταξύ τους στην πιο χαμηλή σκάλα αντίστασης).

 Ρυθμίζουν το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ρεύμα λειτουργίας. Ίσως να έχει και πυκνωτάκια smd ή φακές σε συνέχεια. Θα έπρεπε να ελεγχθούν και αυτά.

Η σιλικόνη που χρησιμοποίησες δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι είναι μονωτική!!!
Υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να είχες μικρή αγωγιμότητα και να επηρέασε τη λειτουργία...
Η σιλικόνη είναι μπελάς στις επισκευές. Μην ξαναβάλεις σε πλακέτα. Μπορείς αν θέλεις να στεγανοποιείς το κουτί στις ενώσεις.

----------


## kostas1956

> Δεν μετράς και τις τρεις αντιστάσεις κάτω από το inverter μήπως έχει ξεφύγει καμία και παράγινε ευαίσθητο το inverter; Πολύμετρο στη μικρότερη σκάλα αντίστασης. Θα πρέπει να σου δείχνουν ίδια ένδειξη και σχεδόν 0 (θα σου δείχνουν την ίδια ένδειξη με το να ακουμπάς τα καλώδια του πολυμέτρου μεταξύ τους στην πιο χαμηλή σκάλα αντίστασης).
> 
>  Ρυθμίζουν το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ρεύμα λειτουργίας. Ίσως να έχει και πυκνωτάκια smd ή φακές σε συνέχεια. Θα έπρεπε να ελεγχθούν και αυτά.
> 
> Η σιλικόνη που χρησιμοποίησες δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι είναι μονωτική!!!
> Υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να είχες μικρή αγωγιμότητα και να επηρέασε τη λειτουργία...
> Η σιλικόνη είναι μπελάς στις επισκευές. Μην ξαναβάλεις σε πλακέτα. Μπορείς αν θέλεις να στεγανοποιείς το κουτί στις ενώσεις.


Όλα φαίνονται εντάξει. Το πρόβλημα είναι, όπως έχω αναφέρει ότι όταν ανοίγει ο διακόπτης το ρεύμα στους 3 πυκνωτές, που δίνουν συνέχεια στο μοτέρ, εξαφανίζεται. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί αντί να δυναμώσει το ρεύμα, μηδενίζεται!

----------


## FILMAN

Οι 3 πυκνωτές που λες δεν παίρνουν κανένα ρεύμα για να το δώσουν στο μοτέρ. Αυτό το κάνει το module που είναι κάτω από την ψύκτρα υπό την καθοδήγηση κάποιου μικροελεγκτή.

----------


## kostas1956

> Οι 3 πυκνωτές που λες δεν παίρνουν κανένα ρεύμα για να το δώσουν στο μοτέρ. Αυτό το κάνει το module που είναι κάτω από την ψύκτρα υπό την καθοδήγηση κάποιου μικροελεγκτή.


Όμως το πολύμετρο εμφανίζει συνέχεια του κυκλώματος του κάθε πυκνωτή με τον κάθε πόλο του μοτέρ και πράγματι όταν γύριζε ο κάδος το δοκιμαστικό άναβε στο μεταλλικό περίβλημα του κάθε πυκνωτή ενώ όταν ο κάδος σταματούσε το φωτάκι έσβηνε!

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν έχει νόημα αυτό που κάνεις με το δοκιμαστικό στο σώμα του ηλεκτρολυτικού. Το σώμα του ηλεκτρολυτικού δεν είναι ενωμένο ηλεκτρικά με κανένα από τα πόδια του. Οι 3 αυτοί πυκνωτές πρέπει να είναι οι bootstrap για τους high side drivers του module, και το - του καθενός πρέπει να είναι ηλεκτρικά ενωμένο με μια από τις 3 φάσεις εξόδου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αληθεύει ότι μερικά μοντέλα αν παρουσιάσουν κάποια διαρροή της τάξης των ma μπλοκάρουν? π.χ. της τάξης 1 ή 2 ή 3 ma? Ή δεν τα διάβασα καλά και κατάλαβα άλλα.

----------


## kostas1956

> Δεν έχει νόημα αυτό που κάνεις με το δοκιμαστικό στο σώμα του ηλεκτρολυτικού. Το σώμα του ηλεκτρολυτικού δεν είναι ενωμένο ηλεκτρικά με κανένα από τα πόδια του. Οι 3 αυτοί πυκνωτές πρέπει να είναι οι bootstrap για τους high side drivers του module, και το - του καθενός πρέπει να είναι ηλεκτρικά ενωμένο με μια από τις 3 φάσεις εξόδου.


Ακόμη και έτσι να είναι όμως αυτό δείχνει ότι δεν παίρνει ρεύμα το module και συνεπώς ούτε το μοτέρ ενώ όταν μόνωσα με κάποια σιλικόνη την πλακέτα το πλυντήριο δούλεψε κανονικά για 15 λεπτά. Μετά άγνωστο γιατί σταμάτησε. Διερωτώμαι μήπως η σιλικόνη δεν ήταν κατάλληλη; Όμως δεν έχω πειστεί ότι φταίει το inverter γιατί αν ήταν χαλασμένο δεν θα δούλευε καθόλου. Αυτό με την διαρροή αν είναι αλήθεια δίνει μερικές εξηγήσεις γιατί η παλιά σιλικόνη, που έβγαλα ήταν καμμένη σε ορισμένα ολοκληρωμένα και μπορεί να τα βραχυκύκλωνε. Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι το πλυντήριο δούλεψε μιά χαρά όταν έβαλα σιλικόνη στα ποδαράκια των ολοκληρωμένων. Τέλος πάντων αν όλα αυτά σας λένε κάτι γράψτε μου να κάνω κάποια δοκιμή.

----------


## kostas1956

> Αληθεύει ότι μερικά μοντέλα αν παρουσιάσουν κάποια διαρροή της τάξης των ma μπλοκάρουν? π.χ. της τάξης 1 ή 2 ή 3 ma? Ή δεν τα διάβασα καλά και κατάλαβα άλλα.



Σου απαντώ παραπάνω.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ακόμη και έτσι να είναι όμως αυτό δείχνει ότι δεν παίρνει ρεύμα το module και συνεπώς ούτε το μοτέρ


Όχι, δεν δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο... Αν ο μικροελεγκτής δεν δώσει εντολή να κινηθεί το μοτέρ, δεν θα κινηθεί... Το module τροφοδοτείται συνεχώς με 325VDC (από τους μεγάλους πυκνωτές των 820μF) και όχι μόνο όταν πρέπει να κινηθεί το μοτέρ.

Για τη σιλικόνη το βλέπω δύσκολο να φταίει... Δεν μπορεί το κύκλωμα να μην δουλεύει όταν είναι στον αέρα και να δουλεύει όταν το καλύψεις με σιλικόνη... Μήπως έχει κάποια σπασμένη κόλληση στην πλακέτα που δεν την έχεις εντοπίσει ακόμα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτό με την διαρροή αν είναι αλήθεια δίνει μερικές εξηγήσεις γιατί η παλιά σιλικόνη, που έβγαλα ήταν καμμένη σε ορισμένα ολοκληρωμένα και μπορεί να τα βραχυκύκλωνε. Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι το πλυντήριο δούλεψε μιά χαρά όταν έβαλα σιλικόνη στα ποδαράκια των ολοκληρωμένων. Τέλος πάντων αν όλα αυτά σας λένε κάτι γράψτε μου να κάνω κάποια δοκιμή.


Είναι αλήθεια , βέβαια το κείμενο /κείμενα που είχα διαβάσει είναι δύσκολο να τα ξαναβρώ . Ας το πάρουμε και αλλιώς , αν η σιλικόνη ήταν "σούπερ" για κάθε εφαρμογή θα ήταν κατά κόρον εμπορεύσιμο προίόν. 
Αλλά βλέπουμε τελικά ότι χρησιμοποιούν πολύ αυστηρές προδιαγραφές μονωτικών , (λες για πλάκα?) δες παρακάτω
http://www.hydroton.gr/images/pdf/pr...%20varnish.pdf
http://www.hydroton.gr/el/site/produ...lating-varnish

----------


## GSR600

Μιας και αντιμετωπιζω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με τον φιλο μας τον κωστα και απο οτι ειδα το παρον post δεν ειχε καποια θετικη καταληξη ειπα να προχωρησω λιγο παρακατω απο τον φιλο μας.
Το προβλημα ειναι ακριβως οπως και του κωστα ,δηλαδη παει να ξεκινησει το μοτερ και μολις τραβηξει λιγο παραπανω ρευμα κοβει.
Εχω αφαιρεσει την σιλικονη και απο τις δυο πλευρες της πλακετας,εχει περαστει σχεδον ολη η πλακετα για ψυχρες αν και δεν εντοπισα καμια .Επισης αφαιρεθηκε το power module το οποιο ειναι ΑΥΤΟ. 
Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι το power module στο pin15(ITRIP) αναφερει Over current shutdown input μαλλον εδω κατι παιζει.
ITRIP (Over current detection function, Pin 15) 
Αn over current detectionfunction by connecting the ITRIP input with themotor current feedback. The ITRIP comparatorthreshold (typ. 0.47V) is referenced to VSS ground.An input noise filter (typ: tITRIPMIN = 530ns) preventsthe driver to detect false over-current events.Over current detection generates a shut down of alloutputs of the gate driver after the shutdownpropagation delay of typically 1000ns.The fault-clear time is set to typical 65us.
Να ρισκαρω αντικατασταση του module? ιδου η απορια....

----------


## FILMAN

Εκεί πρέπει να έχει μια αντίσταση ισχύος προς τη γη και ένα φιλτράκι RC, οι τιμές των υλικών αυτών καθώς και οι κολλήσεις τους είναι O.K.;

----------


## kostas1956

Στο τέλος αναγκάστηκα να αλλάξω την πλακέτα (δυστυχώς 185 Ε!!!!, γιατί λόγω capital control δεν μπορούσα να την αγοράσω μόνος μου από το εξωτερικό) και τώρα το πλυντήριο πηγαίνει με τα χίλια. Όμως κράτησα και την παλιά πλακέτα μήπως και βρω κάποια άκρη στο μέλλον.

----------


## GSR600

Εχω το εχω παγώσει ακομα το θέμα, οταν εχω νεοτερα θα επανέλθω. 
Ολα τα γύρω υλικά και το φιλτρακι rc δείχνουν ΟΚ.
Μονο μια δοκιμή καινούργιου module θα μας βοηθούσε. 


Στάλθηκε από το GT-N5100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas1956

Δυστυχώς το πλυντήριο με την καινούργια πλακέτα, μετά σχεδόν ένα χρόνο ξαναχάλασε με το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα και η πλακέτα είχε εγγύηση έξι μήνες (δηλαδή είναι τώρα εκτός εγγύησης). Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας; Να το πετάξω; Γιατί δεν μπορώ να αγοράζω πλακέτα κάθε ένα χρόνο!

----------


## tipos

> Δυστυχώς το πλυντήριο με την καινούργια πλακέτα, μετά σχεδόν ένα χρόνο ξαναχάλασε με το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα και η πλακέτα είχε εγγύηση έξι μήνες (δηλαδή είναι τώρα εκτός εγγύησης). Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας; Να το πετάξω; Γιατί δεν μπορώ να αγοράζω πλακέτα κάθε ένα χρόνο!


Γιασου Κωστα και χρονια πολλα.Κατα τη γνωμη μου το πετας και κακος  εδωσες τα λεφτα για αλαγη πλακετας.Θεωρω οτι ολες οι κορεατικες συσκευες  ειναι για κλοτσιες.Για αγορα καινουργιου προτημησε γερμανικη  συσκευη,οχι οτι δεν χαλανε,απλα  κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι καλυτερες  συσκευες με πολυ καλυτερο aftersales απο ολους τους αλλους  κατασκευαστες.

----------


## nyannaco

Εγω παλι απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια εχω ακριβως την αντιθετη γνωμη, εστω κι αν το δειγμα μου ειναι σαφεστατα πολυ μικροτερο.

----------


## kostas1956

Μετά από power off 5-6 ωρών το πλυντήριο δούλεψε κανονικά με το μισό φορτίο βρεγμένων ρούχων. Στο ξέπλυμα της δεύτερης πλύσης στιγμιαία έσβησε η οθόνη και άναψαν όλα τα led και μετά συνέχισε κανονικά. Όσον αφορά τα γερμανικά πλυντήρια παρατηρώ στο forum ότι εμφανίζουν αρκετές βλάβες και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Θα πρέπει να ξέρω όμως γιατί αν χαλάσει το samsung θα πρέπει γρήγορα να πάρω άλλο γιατί έχω οικογένεια και βάζω τουλάχιστον 5-6 πλυντήρια εβδομαδιαία.

----------


## klik

> Μετά από power off 5-6 ωρών το πλυντήριο δούλεψε κανονικά με το μισό φορτίο βρεγμένων ρούχων. Στο ξέπλυμα της δεύτερης πλύσης στιγμιαία έσβησε η οθόνη και άναψαν όλα τα led και μετά συνέχισε κανονικά....


πυκνωτής μυρίζει!!!

----------


## georgis

[QUOTE=nyannaco;583755]Εγω παλι απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια εχω ακριβως την αντιθετη γνωμη, εστω κι αν το δειγμα μου ειναι σαφεστατα πολυ μικροτερο.[/


της ιδιας αποψης με πολυμικροτερο δειγμα.εχω αρκετες εμπειριες με LG .

----------


## Panoss

Εγώ για αυτοκίνητα και ηλεκτρονικά, περισσότερο εμπιστεύομαι τους Κορεάτες παρά τους Γερμανούς.
Για πλυντήρια συγκεκριμένα, δεν ξέρω.

Πάντως γενικώς, όσο πιο απλή είναι μια συσκευή, πιστεύω, τόσο πιο αξιόπιστη είναι.
Οπότε νομίζω πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε π.χ τα πλυντήρια με πολλούς αυτοματισμούς και πολλά ηλεκτρονικά και να παίρνουμε πιο απλά.

----------


## nyannaco

> Πάντως γενικώς, όσο πιο απλή είναι μια συσκευή, πιστεύω, τόσο πιο αξιόπιστη είναι.
> Οπότε νομίζω πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε π.χ τα πλυντήρια με πολλούς αυτοματισμούς και πολλά ηλεκτρονικά και να παίρνουμε πιο απλά.


Υπαρχουν πια χωρις ηλεκτρονικα; Αμφιβαλλω...

----------


## nyannaco

> πυκνωτής μυρίζει!!!


Με προλαβες  :Wink:

----------


## Panoss

> Υπαρχουν πια χωρις ηλεκτρονικα; Αμφιβαλλω...


Χωρίς πολλά είπα, όχι χωρίς σκέτο.
Ε πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν, π.χ να έχουν μηχανικό προγραμματιστή και μια ηλεκτρονική πλακέτα ελέγχου ταχύτητας του μοτέρ, μέχρι εκεί.
Όπως π.χ. ένα μέσο πλυντήριο 20 - 25 ετίας.

----------


## tipos

> . Όσον αφορά τα γερμανικά πλυντήρια παρατηρώ στο forum ότι εμφανίζουν αρκετές βλάβες και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..


Στατιστικα η B/S/H εχει περιπου το 80% της αγορας σε πωλησεις οποτε  ειναι λογικο να βλεπουμε περισσοτερες βλαβες στις δικες τους συσκευες.Οι  υπολοιπες μαρκες παρολο που εχουν μικρο μεριδιο στην αγορα εχουν  αρκετες και χαζες βλαβες απο κακο σχεδιασμο και μονο.Ασε που τα  περισσοτερα κορεατικα βαζουν αυτη την ελαστικη ρητηνη, η οπως αλλιως το  λενε δεν ξερω,και δεν σε αφηνει να κανεις μια απλη επισκευη στην πλακετα  οπως τις ψηχρες κολησεις που παθαινουν στα ρελε.Για μενα μακρυα απο  κορεα.

----------


## νεκταριοος

για σας να πω και εγω τη μαμακια μου, γιατι να μην προτιμησουμε συσκευες πχ πιτσος που ειναι και ελληνικη και υπαρχουν και ανταλακτικα.και ειναι και φθηνα,πχ εχω ενα πιτσος βαριο 4600 θα ειναι πανω απο 15ετια

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

και εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

----------


## georgis

> για σας να πω και εγω τη μαμακια μου, γιατι να μην προτιμησουμε συσκευες πχ πιτσος που ειναι και ελληνικη και υπαρχουν και ανταλακτικα.και ειναι και φθηνα,πχ εχω ενα πιτσος βαριο 4600 θα ειναι πανω απο 15ετια


ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ δε νομιζω.μονο το ονομα.ιζολα εσκιμο πιτσος =τουρκια-πολωνια κλπ

----------


## nyannaco

Τα Pitsos εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι BSH (Siemens/Bosch), είναι ουσιαστικά οι λίγο παλιαότερες σειρές των παραπάνω με αισθητικές αλλαγές εξωτερικά, και κατασκευάζονται οπουδήποτε εκτός από Ελλάδα βέβαια, όπως ήδη ειπώθηκε.

----------


## kostas1956

Φίλοι συμφορουμίτες θα ήθελα *σημερινές* μάρκες πλυντηρίων, που ξέρετε ότι δεν παρουσιάζουν σημαντικές βλάβες. Επίσης θέλω να σας πω ότι έβαλα πλύση σκουρόχρωμων 4,5 kg, με ένα τζην μέσα και το πλυντήριο εμφάνισε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Άδειασα το πλυντήριο και άφησα 3,5 kg βρεμένα από τα ίδια ρούχα και το πλυντήριο δούλεψε κανονικά.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Φίλοι συμφορουμίτες θα ήθελα *σημερινές* μάρκες πλυντηρίων, που ξέρετε ότι δεν παρουσιάζουν σημαντικές βλάβες. Επίσης θέλω να σας πω ότι έβαλα πλύση σκουρόχρωμων 4,5 kg, με ένα τζην μέσα και το πλυντήριο εμφάνισε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Άδειασα το πλυντήριο και άφησα 3,5 kg βρεμένα από τα ίδια ρούχα και το πλυντήριο δούλεψε κανονικά.


*Εχω τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις μόνο από Whirlpool . Τα υπόλοιπα πλυντήρια ειδικά τα Γερμανικά όλο βλάβες παρατηρώ.*

----------


## nikosgr1972

Καλησπέρα σας, αντιμετωπίζω ακριβως το ιδιο πρόβλημα με τον Κωστα1956 το πλυντηριο είναι περιπου 5 ετων, πριν 2 χρονια καηκε πλακετα και πριν 2 ημερες παρουσιασε ακριβως το ιδιο σύμπτωμα. Αδυναμια να γυρισει ο καδος, σαν πρωτη αντιμετωπιση το εβγαλα από την πριζα το αφησα ολο το βραδυ εκτος ρεύματος και σημερα το μεσημερι εβγαλα το καπακι του πλυντηρίου για να αεριζετε καλυτερα η πλακετα που απ ότι διαπιστωσα στο ανω μερος της θηκης της ακριβως πανω από την μεγαλη ψυκτρα υπαρχει κενο, ενώ αν θυμαμαι στην προηγουμενη θηκη που περιελαμβανε τη πλακετα από το εργοστασιο δεν ειχε κενο. Τελος παντων μεχρι αυτή τη στιγμη εχω βαλει 3 πλυσεις με σταδιακη αυξηση των κιλων στο καδο από 4 μεχρι 7 κιλα και το πλυντηριο δουλευει ικανοποιητικα. Βεβαια αυτό δεν σημαινει ότι το πρόβλημα δεν εχει χτυπησει ακομα την πορτα μου αλλα είναι κατι προσωρινο που θα με βοηθησει να βγαλω πιστευω καποια ακρη στις παρακατω επιλογες.
1. Για αρχη λεω να τοποθετησω ένα ανεμιστηρακι από υπολογιστη και θα ανοιξω μια τρυπα με σιτα στο καπακι του πλυντηρίου για να μπορω να ψυχω οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα τη πλακετα. Εννοείται ότι το ανεμιστηρακι θα εχει εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια.
2. Αν καποιος γνωριζει καποιο site του εξωτερικου από το οποιο να μπορουσα να παραγγειλω μια πλακετα σε τιμη πολύ πιο ικανοποιητικη από τα 186 ευρω που την βρηκα εδώ.
3. Βρηκα αυτή την εταιρια ( https://www.nextstep-labs.gr/episkeyh-hlektronikwn ) που αναφερει ότι επισκευαζει πλακετες πλυντηρίων και θα ηθελα να μαθω αν εχει καποιος εμπειρια από την εν λογω εταιρια καταρχήν από θεμα εργασιας και εν συνεχεια από το πιθανο κοστος.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε θα εκλαβω οποιαδήποτε αποψη ως καλοδεχουμενη μιας και δεν γνωρίζω τι άλλο θα μπορουσα να κανω και εννοείται ότι θα το ψαξω οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο μιας και οι καιροι είναι δυσκολοι για αγορα νεου καθως επισης ότι περα από το συγκεκριμενο πρόβλημα το πλυντηριο ανταποκρίνεται αψογα στις απαιτησεις της οικεγενειας μου.

----------


## klik

> πλακετών πλακέτας


 από ελληνικά πονάνε πάντως.  Από πλακέτες δεν ξέρω. Δεν ανεβάζεις καμιά φώτο καθαρή από την πλακέτα σου να δούμε;

----------


## kostas1956

Νίκο πήρα το μήνυμά σου. Είχα ψάξει το θέμα "αγορά πλακέτας από το εξωτερικό", είχα βρει πλακέτες με 60Ε αλλά δεν μπορούσα να τις αγοράσω λόγω των capital controls. Τα στοιχεία τα έχει η πλακέτα πάνω ή μπορείς να τα βρεις από αναζήτηση site του εξωτερικού. Δεν νομίζω ότι τα έχω εύκαιρα τώρα αλλά αν τα βρω θα σου τα στείλω. Έστειλα την πρώτη πλακέτα στο εργαστήριο, που μου γράφεις και μου ζήτησαν για επισκευή 110Ε και εγγύηση 3 μηνών, που κρίνω ότι δεν με συμφέρει. Σημειώνω ότι η δεύτερη πλακέτα χάλασε σε περίπου 1 χρόνο. Συνεπώς επειδή η πλακέτα νομίζω ότι ακόμα και αν την φτιάξω, θα μου ξανακαεί, κρίνω συμφερότερη την αγορά νέου πλυντηρίου αξίας κάτω των 500Ε, που να πλένει όμως υπέρδιπλο πάπλωμα. Ωστόσο οι αγαπητοί φίλοι δεν με έχουν μέχρι τώρα βοηθήσει ικανοποιητικά στο να βρω κάποιο μοντέλο με λίγα προβλήματα.

----------


## nikosgr1972

Κώστα καλησπέρα,  ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες που μου έδωσες, θα προσανατολιστω προς το παρόν σε αναζήτηση πλακέτας από εξωτερικό μιας και δεν με παίρνει για αγορά νέου πάντως σε περίπτωση που θα πήγαινα σε αγορά πλυντηρίου κάτω από 500€ βλέπω αυτό https://www.skroutz.gr/s/3059644/Hot...-697-EU-B.html ως μια καλή επιλογή και με καλές κριτικές

----------


## kostas1956

Από μια ματιά που έριξα είδα ότι σήμερα η πλακέτα ήταν πολύ ακριβή στο εξωτερικό. Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει από προσωπική πείρα τα μοντέλα Bosch WAW28540GR και Siemens WM14W520GR, που πιθανόν να με ενδιαφέρουν. Χωράνε υπέρδιπλα παπλώματα;

----------


## nikosgr1972

> Από μια ματιά που έριξα είδα ότι σήμερα η πλακέτα ήταν πολύ ακριβή στο εξωτερικό. Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει από προσωπική πείρα τα μοντέλα Bosch WAW28540GR και Siemens WM14W520GR, που πιθανόν να με ενδιαφέρουν. Χωράνε υπέρδιπλα παπλώματα;


Κωστα γιατι δεν κοιταζεις αυτό που σου εστειλα που είναι και 11 κιλα Hotpoint-Ariston AQ113DA. Οσο για την πλακετα την βρηκα από μαλαισια στα 85 ευρω με την τωρινη ισοτιμια και χωρις μεταφορικα. Δες την εδώ http://www.xetremotecontrol.com/?ws=...73&cat=WASHING MACHINE SPARE PARTS

----------


## pourpou

> Νίκο πήρα το μήνυμά σου. Είχα ψάξει το θέμα "αγορά πλακέτας από το εξωτερικό", είχα βρει πλακέτες με 60Ε αλλά δεν μπορούσα να τις αγοράσω λόγω των capital controls. Τα στοιχεία τα έχει η πλακέτα πάνω ή μπορείς να τα βρεις από αναζήτηση site του εξωτερικού. Δεν νομίζω ότι τα έχω εύκαιρα τώρα αλλά αν τα βρω θα σου τα στείλω. Έστειλα την πρώτη πλακέτα στο εργαστήριο, που μου γράφεις και μου ζήτησαν για επισκευή 110Ε και εγγύηση 3 μηνών, που κρίνω ότι δεν με συμφέρει. Σημειώνω ότι η δεύτερη πλακέτα χάλασε σε περίπου 1 χρόνο. Συνεπώς επειδή η πλακέτα νομίζω ότι ακόμα και αν την φτιάξω, θα μου ξανακαεί, κρίνω συμφερότερη την αγορά νέου πλυντηρίου αξίας κάτω των 500Ε, που να πλένει όμως υπέρδιπλο πάπλωμα. Ωστόσο οι αγαπητοί φίλοι δεν με έχουν μέχρι τώρα βοηθήσει ικανοποιητικά στο να βρω κάποιο μοντέλο με λίγα προβλήματα.


φιλε κωστα από προσωπικη αποψη να σου πω ότι εγω εχω ένα 8κιλο brandt απ το 2008 με καθημερινη χρηση και δε μου εχει βγαλει ακομη τιποτα από βλαβη και μπορει να βαλουμε και δυο πλυσεις τη μερα

----------


## kostas1956

Φίλε Νίκο το θέμα "αγορά πλακέτας" έληξε για μένα οριστικά επειδή  φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί και η καινούργια πλακέτα σύντομα να ξαναχαλάσει.  Επίσης έχω δει κακές κριτικές για την εξυπηρέτηση της εταιρείας του  πλυντηρίου, που μου συστήνεις, και δεν θέλω να ριψοκινδυνεύσω. Προς το  παρόν ψάχνω τα πλυντήρια made in Germany έστω και αν πληρώσω κάτι  παραπάνω γιατί έχω και πλυντήριο πιάτων Bosch 3,5 χρόνια και δεν έχει  βγάλει τίποτα. Για τον φίλο Θανάση: κάποιο πλυντήριο ρούχων Brandt (made  in Turkey), που είχα αγοράσει πριν από 6 χρόνια χάλασε στα 2,5 χρόνια  (ρουλεμάν) και η εταιρεία μου είπε ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο η επισκευή.  Πρέπει να σας πω επίσης ότι μερικές φορές βάζουμε και 4 πλυντήρια την  ημέρα! Άρα η ανθεκτικότητα και η χωρητικότητα είναι τα κριτήρια επιλογής  μου νέου πλυντηρίου.

----------


## kostas1956

Φίλε Νίκο θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν την πήρες ή την παράγγειλες την πλακέτα και πόσο σου κόστισε με τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## nikosgr1972

Κωστα καλησπέρα, ακομα δεν εχω κανει καμια κινηση, το ψαχνω διαρκως και αυτό γιατι το πλυντηριο προς το παρων εχει ξεκινησει παλι και δουλευει. Βεβαια αυτό που εχω κανει είναι να το βγαζω από την πριζα όταν δεν δουλευει και να αφαιρω το καπακι του όταν το βαζω να δουλευει για να ψυχεται καλυτερα η πλακετα. Επισης ουτε λογος για υπερφορτωση του πλυντηρίου, το δουλευω γυρω στα 4,5 με 5 κιλα ρουχα και σε προγράμματα με μικρη διαρκεια πλυσης μιας και τα ρουχα που βαζουμε δεν εχουν επανω εντονη βρωμα και δυσκολους λεκεδες, οποτε ολο αυτό μου δινει το περιθωριο καπως περισσοτερου χρονου για να δω τι θα κανω. Στο σαιτ που την βρηκα με 85 ευρω από μαλαισια μου κανει εντυπωση ότι δεν δεχετε paypal ή καρτα αλλα μονο τραπεζικη μεταφορα και για αυτό σκέφτομαι να τους στειλω ένα mail. Αν θελεις μπορεις και εσυ παραλληλα να το δεις το σαιτ είναι αυτό  ( http://www.xetremotecontrol.com/?ws=...73&cat=WASHING MACHINE SPARE PARTS ) , επισης από ιταλια στα 159 ευρω ( http://www.ricambielettrodom.it/lava...2-00969a-.html ) και σε αυτό 129 (http://www.hessohess.com/produit/det...uissance--4247 ) μονο που δεν ξερω τη γλωσσα για να καταλαβω τι λεει,  αν παλι ψάχνεις και εσυ κατι ενημερωσε με και εμενα, ισως βρουμε καποια ακρη από ευρωπη και αν πουμε ότι θελουμε 2 να πετυχουμε καλυτερη τιμη. Παντως θεωρω ότι αν βρεθει πλακετα με τιμη μεχρι  100 ευρω (συνολικο κοστος μαζι με μεταφορικα αν εχει) είναι μια καλη επιλογή με το σκεπτικο να βγαλουμε τουλάχιστον ένα ακομα χρονο που ετσι μπορει και να εχουμε μαζεψει και καποια χρηματα για την επικειμενη αντικατασταση του. Ότι άλλη ιδεα εχεις σου εχω στειλει και το προσωπικο μου mail για να μου πεις αν νομιζεις ότι είναι καπως πιο ιδιαιτερο. Ευχαριστω επισης για το ενδιαφερον σου και αυτό είναι ένα από τα καλα των forum ότι υπαρχει μια κοινη αντιμετωπιση προβλημάτων και ετσι βγαινουμε ολοι κερδισμένοι.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kostas1956

> Κωστα καλησπέρα, ακομα δεν εχω κανει καμια κινηση, το ψαχνω διαρκως και αυτό γιατι το πλυντηριο προς το παρων εχει ξεκινησει παλι και δουλευει. Βεβαια αυτό που εχω κανει είναι να το βγαζω από την πριζα όταν δεν δουλευει και να αφαιρω το καπακι του όταν το βαζω να δουλευει για να ψυχεται καλυτερα η πλακετα. Επισης ουτε λογος για υπερφορτωση του πλυντηρίου, το δουλευω γυρω στα 4,5 με 5 κιλα ρουχα και σε προγράμματα με μικρη διαρκεια πλυσης μιας και τα ρουχα που βαζουμε δεν εχουν επανω εντονη βρωμα και δυσκολους λεκεδες, οποτε ολο αυτό μου δινει το περιθωριο καπως περισσοτερου χρονου για να δω τι θα κανω. Στο σαιτ που την βρηκα με 85 ευρω από μαλαισια μου κανει εντυπωση ότι δεν δεχετε paypal ή καρτα αλλα μονο τραπεζικη μεταφορα και για αυτό σκέφτομαι να τους στειλω ένα mail. Αν θελεις μπορεις και εσυ παραλληλα να το δεις το σαιτ είναι αυτό  ( http://www.xetremotecontrol.com/?ws=...73&cat=WASHING MACHINE SPARE PARTS ) , επισης από ιταλια στα 159 ευρω ( http://www.ricambielettrodom.it/lava...2-00969a-.html ) και σε αυτό 129 (http://www.hessohess.com/produit/det...uissance--4247 ) μονο που δεν ξερω τη γλωσσα για να καταλαβω τι λεει,  αν παλι ψάχνεις και εσυ κατι ενημερωσε με και εμενα, ισως βρουμε καποια ακρη από ευρωπη και αν πουμε ότι θελουμε 2 να πετυχουμε καλυτερη τιμη. Παντως θεωρω ότι αν βρεθει πλακετα με τιμη μεχρι  100 ευρω (συνολικο κοστος μαζι με μεταφορικα αν εχει) είναι μια καλη επιλογή με το σκεπτικο να βγαλουμε τουλάχιστον ένα ακομα χρονο που ετσι μπορει και να εχουμε μαζεψει και καποια χρηματα για την επικειμενη αντικατασταση του. Ότι άλλη ιδεα εχεις σου εχω στειλει και το προσωπικο μου mail για να μου πεις αν νομιζεις ότι είναι καπως πιο ιδιαιτερο. Ευχαριστω επισης για το ενδιαφερον σου και αυτό είναι ένα από τα καλα των forum ότι υπαρχει μια κοινη αντιμετωπιση προβλημάτων και ετσι βγαινουμε ολοι κερδισμένοι.


Ακριβώς το ίδιο κάνω και εγώ. Πάντως δεν σηκώνει πάνω από 1 πλύση την ημέρα με μικρό βάρος. Επειδή δεν βρήκα πλυντήριο, που να με ικανοποιεί (μόνο της LG 12 kg με 740Ε) προώθησα την επισκευή της πλακέτας με 88Ε+ΦΠΑ (μου είπαν ότι φτιάχνεται). Εάν φτιαχτεί, γιατί μου είπαν ότι έχει σοβαρή βλάβη, και λειτουργήσει το πλυντήριο θα φτιάξω και την άλλη για να την έχω εφεδρική. Οπότε την αγορά από το εξωτερικό μάλλον προς το παρόν την έχω αποκλείσει.

----------


## nikosgr1972

κωστα που την εστειλες , αν εχεις στοιχεια στειλε μου, επισης ισως στειλουμε και την δικη μου με τη δευτερη δικη σου και πετυχουμε καλυτερη τιμη. Όπως επισης το ότι εχει μεγαλη βλαβη που το καταλαβαν? την εστειλες στην τσεκαρισαν και μετα στο ειπαν ή εχουν εμπειρια από αντιστοιχη πλακετα και το εχουν ξανασυναντησει??

----------


## chipakos-original

https://www.google.gr/search?q=whirl...BfghERXy1USkM:
Αυτό είναι το δικό μου πλυντήριο και μάλιστα αγόρασα το ίδιο και για το χωριό . Το ένα το έχω 7 χρόνια περίπου και το άλλο το έχω 12 χρόνια. Καμία βλάβη..

----------


## kostas1956

> κωστα που την εστειλες , αν εχεις στοιχεια στειλε μου, επισης ισως στειλουμε και την δικη μου με τη δευτερη δικη σου και πετυχουμε καλυτερη τιμη. Όπως επισης το ότι εχει μεγαλη βλαβη που το καταλαβαν? την εστειλες στην τσεκαρισαν και μετα στο ειπαν ή εχουν εμπειρια από αντιστοιχη πλακετα και το εχουν ξανασυναντησει??


Δεν νομίζω ότι κάνουν καλύτερη τιμή γιατί τους είπα ότι έχω και δεύτερη πλακέτα για επισκευή. Είμαι επιφυλακτικός όσον αφορά την επισκευή, θα περιμένω να δω τα αποτελέσματα. Μου απάντησαν για την βλάβη μετά από έλεγχο αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να βιαστώ, θα περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα της επισκευής.

----------


## kostas1956

> https://www.google.gr/search?q=whirl...BfghERXy1USkM:
> Αυτό είναι το δικό μου πλυντήριο και μάλιστα αγόρασα το ίδιο και για το χωριό . Το ένα το έχω 7 χρόνια περίπου και το άλλο το έχω 12 χρόνια. Καμία βλάβη..



Αυτά παίρνουν μόνο υγρό απορρυπαντικό; Γιατί τα καινούργια, που είδα, δεν παίρνουν σκόνη.

----------


## nikosgr1972

Κωστα εχουμε εντυπώσεις από την επισκευή της πλακετας?

----------


## kostas1956

Δυστυχώς σε σημερινή μου τηλεφωνική επαφή μου απάντησαν ότι ακόμη δεν έχουν έρθει τα ανταλλακτικά! Οπότε είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός για το εργαστήριο και γενικότερα την επισκευή. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει αξιόπιστο εργαστήριο επισκευής ηλεκτρονικών ας μου πει. Προς το παρόν βολεύομαι με την καινούργια πλακέτα, που, όταν εμφανίσει το γνωστό πρόβλημα, κάνω pause και μετά από 5-6 ώρες restart και η πλύση συνεχίζεται. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό ας ειδοποιήσει, γιατί βλέπω ότι η κατάσταση επιδεινώνεται (όλο και περισσότερες ώρες κάνει να πάρει μπρος.

----------


## nikosgr1972

Κωστα καλημέρα, εγω προς το παρων όταν στη πλυση μου κολλαει και επειδή εχει περασει τη μιση πλυση όταν συμβαινει αυτό , μετα το βγαζω από τη πριζα το αφηνω καποιες ωρες και μετα στο βαζω στο στυψιμο, βεβαια υπαρχουν γονεις διπλα και μπορουν να με διευκολυνουν προς το παρων. Αυτό μου δινει την ευκαιρια να ψαξω λιγο περισσοτερο την αγορα πλακετας από το εξωτερικο μιας και όπως ειχες πει η επισκευή στοιχιζε 110 ευρω δεν θεωρω ότι σε αυτό το ποσο συμφερει γιατι με 130 ευρω μαζι με τα μεταφορικα εχω βρει καινουργια απ εξω. Αν η επισκευή της ηταν στα 80 περιπου ευρω θα το ρισκαριζα. Βεβαια όλα αυτά είναι αποψεις του καθενος . Παντως ελλαδα καινουργια κατά από 180 δεν την εχω βρει αν την εβρισκα εστω και 150 ισως να το συζητουσα να την παρω από εδώ. Από εκει και περα αν ηξερα σιγουρα ποιοι πυκνωτες ηθελαν αλλαγη εχω καποια ατομα που ασχολούνται με ηλεκτρονικα θα μπορουσαν ισως να δοκιμαζαν να σκαψουν την ρητινη και να αλλαζαν κατευθείαν ότι επρεπε αλλα θελω εικονα με το τι πρεπει να αλλαχτεί. Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη εξελιξη θα ενημερωσω , όπως θα ηθελα και εσυ το ιδιο αν βρεις κατι για αγορα ή επισκευή σε άλλες τιμες από αυτές που ειπα πριν, ευχαριστω καλη σου μερα.

----------


## kostas1956

Η παλιά πλακέτα επισκευάστηκε και μέχρι τώρα δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα.

----------


## nikosgr1972

Κώστα μήπως σου είπαν που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα και τι αντικαταστησαν ? Γιατί εγώ μέχρι τώρα έχω λύσει την πλακέτα άλλαξα τους 2 μεγάλους πυκνωτές που ήταν πεσμενοι ( 700μ αντί 820μ) και κάνει τα ίδια.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι πεσμένοι αυτοί που λες, συνήθως οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί έχουν ανοχή 20% οπότε αν γράφουν πάνω 820μF, και 656μF να μετράνε, σωστοί θεωρούνται.

----------

tipos (07-03-17)

----------


## kostas1956

> Κώστα μήπως σου είπαν που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα και τι αντικαταστησαν ? Γιατί εγώ μέχρι τώρα έχω λύσει την πλακέτα άλλαξα τους 2 μεγάλους πυκνωτές που ήταν πεσμενοι ( 700μ αντί 820μ) και κάνει τα ίδια.


Το πρόβλημα μάλλον από ότι κατάλαβα ήταν το ολοκληρωμένο που δίνει τις εντολές αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το άλλαξαν ή το επισκεύασαν. Μέχρι τώρα το πλυντήριο δουλεύει κανονικά. Κάπου άκουσα ότι όταν υπερθερμαίνεται ο μικροϋπολογιστής χάνει κάποιες εντολές και πρέπει κάποιος να τις ξαναβάλει. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνεται από υπερφόρτωση του πλυντηρίου. Την πλακέτα δεν την μόνωσα τελείως γιατί σκέφτηκα ότι η σιλικόνη, στην οποία είναι σφραγισμένη, μπορεί να δρα σαν θερμοκρασιακό μονωτικό ανεβάζοντας την θερμοκρασία. Ίσως κάποιος φίλος να μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει καλύτερα.

----------


## picdev

Δεν ισχύουν αυτά που λες , τι εντολές να βάλει ??? Δεν χαλάει το πρόγραμμα του mcu

----------


## mtsiakiris

Γεια σας,

Από ότι βλέπω εδώ και από όσα έψαξα στο internet το συγκεκριμένο πλυντήριο ρούχων κρίνεται ως αποτυχία. Όλοι όσοι το αγόρασαν, έχουν προβλήματα, όπως και εγώ (από πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή).
Στη δική μου περίπτωση, εκεί που δούλευε, σταμάτησε ξαφνικά (1 εβδομάδα μετά την λήξη της εγγύησης, τυχαίο?).
Έπειτα δεν άναβε ξανά, σαν να μην παίρνει ρεύμα. Δεν έγινε κάτι με το ρεύμα εκείνη την ώρα από όσο μπορούσαμε να αντιληφθούμε.
Σημειώνω, ότι η συσκευή διαθέτει ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια στον πίνακα (που παίρνει από φάση που δεν "φορτώνεται", πχ. δεν είναι μαζί με τον θερμοσίφωνα ή την ηλεκτρική κουζίνα), είναι τοποθετημένο υπερυψωμένα και φυλάσσεται σε εσωτερικό χώρο.
Ο τεχνικός που καλέσαμε (από το κατάστημα αγοράς) είπε ότι θέλει πλακέτα, η οποία δεν υπάρχει. Θα πρέπει να γίνει παραγγελία και προηγούνται άλλοι "παθόντες". Αναμονή πάνω από μήνα δηλαδή.
Τελικά, αγοράσαμε καινούριο, άλλης μάρκας φυσικά για να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας. (Το κρατήσαμε στην αποθήκη το samsung διότι ήταν πραγματικά καινούριο).

Περιεργάστηκα την πλακέτα και παρατήρησα ότι είχε "καεί" η ασφάλεια ταχείας (η γυάλινη). Στην πραγματικότητα, όχι είχε καεί, είχε εκραγεί! Είχε φύγει η ριτήνη και όλα γύρω μαύρα.
Κόλλησα εξωτερική ασφαλειοθήκη προεκτείνοντας με καλώδια και δοκίμασα με νέες ασφάλειες (και βραδείας) στα ίδια Amp. Πάντα καιγόντουσαν με το που έμπαινε στην πρίζα.

Αγόρασα καινούρια πλακέτα και ανάβει κανονικά, όμως δεν έχω βάλει πλύση ακόμη για να δω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί διότι δεν έχω παροχή νερού και αποχέτευση στο χώρο της αποθήκης.

Η ερώτηση είναι: Τι θα μπορούσε να έχει προκαλέσει το "κάψιμο" της ασφάλειας στην πλακέτα; Inverter ίσως; Μοτέρ; Κάτι άλλο;

Ευχαριστώ,
ΜΤ

----------


## Georges77

Καλησπέρα στο forum και εμένα έκαψε πλακέτα μόλις τελείωσε η εγγύηση,την άλλαξα 240€ όλα μαζί (η εταιρεία δεν αναγνωρίζει τίποτα) και ο τεχνικός μου είπε οτι πρέπει να ακολουθούμε το πρόγραμμα κιλών του κατασκευαστή οπώς αναγράφεται στο βιβλιαράκι σελ.40 (μόνο το cotton είναι για 12 kg) γιατί εαν βάζουμε πολλά κιλά σε πρόγραμμα για λίγα κιλά επειδή έχει λίγο χρόνο, η πλακέτα στέλνει volt για τα κιλά που ειναι το πρόγραμμα και έτσι να ζορίζεται με αποτέλεσμα αν γίνει 1,2,3 φορές αυτή η υπέρβαση να καίγεται η πλακέτα.

----------


## georgis

Λιγακη χαζη η απαντηση τους.ξερω κατι LG 15κιλα που τους πινουν το αιμα 360 μερες το χρονο20 ωρες το 24ωρο και μεχρι να κλεινει η πορτα.Δεν εχουν βγαλει τιποτα τετοιο.

----------


## nikosgr1972

Γιώργο καλησπέρα, δεν ισχύει αυτό που σου λένε, η πλακέτα με μαθηματική ακρίβεια καίγεται κάθε 25-26 μήνες , είναι θέμα προβληματικής πλακέτας το έχω ψάξει πάρα πολύ και το αναφέρουν και σε ξένα forum. Προσωπικά μου κάηκε στους 26 μήνες την πρώτη φορά πλήρωσα τεχνικό όπως και εσύ πληρώνοντας 250 ευρώ (2 μήνες μετά τη λήξη της εγγύησης), μετά από 2 χρόνια την καίει για δεύτερη φορά την έφερα απο Γαλλία στα 140 ευρώ και την άλλαξα μόνος μου, πραγματικά είναι πολύ εύκολο, την πλακέτα την καμένη την έχω κρατήσει και ψάχνουμε αλλάζοντας διάφορα (πυκνωτές, και άλλα) τα οποία είναι της τάξης των 2-3 ευρώ μέχρι να βρούμε τι είναι ακριβώς αυτό που καίγεται γιατί τον Απρίλιο κλείνει πάλι 2 χρόνια. Πλέον είναι γνωστό ότι η πλακέτα χαλάει γιατί είναι προβληματική απο κατασκευή της και παθαίνει υπερθέρμανση. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα με την εταιρία είναι ότι δεν αναγνωρίζει την αστοχία υλικού και ποτέ δεν έκανε ανάκληση προιόντος και αντικατάσταση του εν λόγω υλικού (σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο βέβαια) το οποίο αυτό που λέω το έχουν επισημάνει πολλοί και όχι μόνο από Ελλάδα. Για αυτό και εγώ έχω βάλει φραγμό σε οποιοδήποτε προιόν της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας (τηλεοράσεις, κινητά, κτλ) γιατί ειλικρινά δεν σέβεται τους πελάτες της.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Λιγακη χαζη η απαντηση τους.ξερω κατι LG 15κιλα που τους πινουν το αιμα 360 μερες το χρονο20 ωρες το 24ωρο και μεχρι να κλεινει η πορτα.Δεν εχουν βγαλει τιποτα τετοιο.


Φυσικά και είναι χαζή 100% η απάντησή τους.Αγοράστε Wirlpool για να χετε το κεφάλι σας ήσυχο.

----------


## georgis

> Φυσικά και είναι χαζή 100% η απάντησή τους.Αγοράστε Wirlpool για να χετε το κεφάλι σας ήσυχο.


Και σε αυτα ο καδος ειναι κολλητος.τι κανεις ;για δυο ρουλεμαν και μια τσιμουχα το πετας;
Το οτι τα LG ειναι made in korea για μενα λεει κατι παραπανο.εχω ανοιξει και απο το ενα και απο το αλλο.ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ.Και στα ανταλλακτικα φθηνοτερα και με διαφορα τα LG.Προσωπικη αποψη,δεν θελω να επηρεασω κανενα.

----------


## Robs12

Εχω επισκευασει μερικες πλακετες με τετοιο προβλημα. Οποιος θελει να μου στειλει pm.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Και σε αυτα ο καδος ειναι κολλητος.τι κανεις ;για δυο ρουλεμαν και μια τσιμουχα το πετας;
> Το οτι τα LG ειναι made in korea για μενα λεει κατι παραπανο.εχω ανοιξει και απο το ενα και απο το αλλο.ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ.Και στα ανταλλακτικα φθηνοτερα και με διαφορα τα LG.Προσωπικη αποψη,δεν θελω να επηρεασω κανενα.


Δεν είναι κολλητός ο κάδος στα ακριβά μοντέλα. Πέρισυ ήταν η τελευταία φορά που άλλαξα σε Wirlpool δύο ρουλεμάν μαζί με την τσιμούχα και λάστιχο πόρτας , όλα μαζί 85 ευρώ.

----------

